# Adding a new drive on Ubuntu



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2019)

Added an extra HDD on my Ubuntu machine, formatted (ext4), made new directory but even reading through the documentation numerous times still cannot figure out how to mount the new HDD.  I edited in fstab but not sure I did it correctly, had to look up how to exit fstab so pretty sure my edit wasn't saved.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 13, 2019)

That´s a fukn problem. Why can´t your magnificent "Ubuntu" do it autonomously?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> That´s a fukn problem. Why can´t your magnificent "Ubuntu" do it autonomously?


Because if it did you wouldn't be able to "trash" it.......  Fuckin' putz.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2019)

Got the volume mounted, now I have to figure out how to reset permissions.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> That´s a fukn problem. Why can´t your magnificent "Ubuntu" do it autonomously?


Besides I'm adding it to my Linux machine because your vaunted Windblows won't let me convert *MY* DVDs to MP4.........  Oops........


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > That´s a fukn problem. Why can´t your magnificent "Ubuntu" do it autonomously?
> ...


Just disconnect the Sata cable, wait shortly and reconnect it: Unfrozen.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > That´s a fukn problem. Why can´t your magnificent "Ubuntu" do it autonomously?
> ...


Tried BluFab already?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


It's not frozen


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Nope, I'm a cheap bastard.......  DVDFab (it's new name) costs money after the trial period, the trial period won't cover all the time I need.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Unfrozen means only completely unmounted, so you could issue a security erase, trash it.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Nothing on YouTube?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Why didn't you say that in the first place?  I'm waiting for help from some Linux techs, if they can't help me fix it I'll do that and start from scratch.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Nothing that specifically addresses my issue, I've looked already.  Nine tenths of the problem is techies, regardless of OS they forget they were complete noobs at one time and forget most people don't know what they know.  They rattle off a bunch of geekanese, do this, do this, and do this but neglect to tell you how they got there in the first place.  Hell, I had to figure out how to get out of fstab on my own and then I still added the code wrong or in the wrong place because they weren't SPECIFICALLY clear.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 13, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I didn´t know that wasn´t clear.

If you want to mount something you have to do something with ls, mount and sudo commands.
Something like:
mount /def /sda /media /hdd


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yeah, I know.  As I said I finally got it mounted but have no idea what I did, was giving up when all of a sudden it showed that the drive was mounted.  Now the problem is permissions, it says I have su permission but won't let me move or copy anything over to it.  As for "frozen" to me that means it's locked up, nothing will work, nothing.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I don´t know but I guess it is the way you mounted the drive and you will probably have to modify the commands and or its parameters as you are in a read only mode. Maybe, iamwhatiseem knows more.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Pretty much but when I do (exactly) as the online Ubuntu help page says it tells me "no such directory exists" yet I can see the directory and path.  

If push comes to shove when I finally get my new build done I'll put the new HDD in my current Windows machine, turn my current Windows machine into my new Linux machine and donate or sell my old Linux machine. 
My new Windows gamer will have SSDs instead of HDDs, M.2 (PCIe) form factor.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 14, 2019)

Sorry, been too long for me. Odd though, I have certainly added HD's in Linux before and as far as I remember it automatically seen the drive/mounted. 
 When you did fstab did you do it as sudo? (when typing the command, type sudo first then a space)
Example:  sudo command


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


As far as I can see you must create such a directory at first with a command like:
sudo mkdir /media/hdd

If you want to mount a ntfs disk you must add an -t paramenter to the mount command:
-t ntfs-3g /def/sda/media/hdd

sda and hdd are variable, hdd is just an example, you can call it anyhow, or it is the name of the disk.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


That's already done, I can see the directory.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 14, 2019)

Looking through the log file here, when I added a new external drive for our Linux File server I typed this.....

sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda/mnt/2

 Now yours will not be NTFS of course, but ext4


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Check then the possible parameters of the mount command. There should be documentation with /? or /help or something.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Been there, done that, looks normal.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I mean looking for options you can apply.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 14, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Added an extra HDD on my Ubuntu machine, formatted (ext4), made new directory but even reading through the documentation numerous times still cannot figure out how to mount the new HDD.  I edited in fstab but not sure I did it correctly, had to look up how to exit fstab so pretty sure my edit wasn't saved.


does the drive show up at all?  there may be a mount option with the right click menu.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Added an extra HDD on my Ubuntu machine, formatted (ext4), made new directory but even reading through the documentation numerous times still cannot figure out how to mount the new HDD.  I edited in fstab but not sure I did it correctly, had to look up how to exit fstab so pretty sure my edit wasn't saved.
> ...


Yup, show up, path looks correct, everything look right but I obviously did something wrong right from the get-go.  I'm seriously thinking starting from scratch or just stick it in my Windows desktop and network both computers.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 14, 2019)

it should be simpler to reformat the drive and reinstall the operating system.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> it should be simpler to reformat the drive and reinstall the operating system.


It has no operating system, it's purely for storage besides I just now finished networking this Ubuntu machine and my Windows Gamer all in less than 30 minutes........  Think I'll just put the new drive in the gamer.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 14, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Looking through the log file here, when I added a new external drive for our Linux File server I typed this.....
> 
> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda/mnt/2
> 
> Now yours will not be NTFS of course, but ext4


Comes back, "Can't find in fstab".


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Looking through the log file here, when I added a new external drive for our Linux File server I typed this.....
> ...


hmm...
Unhook the drive and type   fdisk -l
That will show you a list of your drives.
Now hook the drive back up
And type   fdisk -l     
You should now see a new entry at the bottom.
If you don't then something is wrong, either physically or otherwise with the disk.

Looking online, this looks like the best walk through --->  Add new harddisk to linux system


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > it should be simpler to reformat the drive and reinstall the operating system.
> ...


an external drive kit could let you connect via usb.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


At a sixteenth the transfer speed...........


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


didn't know speed was an issue.  storage is usually convenient.  did the drive come with its own software?  sometimes you need to format a drive with its own software to get optimal results and better system recognition.


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 15, 2019)

Go in the BIOS and make sure, then go into Gparted and name/flag it as a partition


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


There something funny about trying to do this after just waking up and just starting on my first cup of coffee........  I disconnected the wrong drive and tried to boot up........ 
You didn't tell me I had to log in as a super user...........  First feedback was "cannot open /dev /loop 0 (thru 12) with sba1 tucked in the middle (same message).
With SU it shows me all the sectors, logical/physical and I/O.   
Now to plug it back in.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


  Ahh...yep... sudo is needed for pretty much anything to do with the system.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2019)

Plugged the new drive back in, one entry.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


What was I saying about techies forgetting they were noobs once........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


It is when you transferring large files, I'm converting my DVDs to MP4 and transferring them to the new drive, those are very large files........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Maybe I should do this the easy(?) way, wipe the primary drive and reinstall Ubuntu with the secondary drive in place.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Linux is awesome, but it is literal to a fault. You would think it would error with "this command must be made using superuser, would you like to?"... not just generic "No can do"


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


  That would work


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> Go in the BIOS and make sure, then go into Gparted and name/flag it as a partition


That must be an old version of Gparted............


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 15, 2019)

At the end of the day, it is odd yuo are having this problem.
I would say for the past 10 years at least, all I had to do was power off, power back on and it would see the drive and move on. I have external drives for instance that I move files for archiving etc. I just simply pug it in USB and it just works.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Or you try this one:
VidCoder 4.36 / 5.11 Beta Free Download - VideoHelp


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I think I'll do that, spent way too much time on this already.  The only real drawback to that is the time to configure it the way I want it afterwards.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> At the end of the day, it is odd yuo are having this problem.
> I would say for the past 10 years at least, all I had to do was power off, power back on and it would see the drive and move on. I have external drives for instance that I move files for archiving etc. I just simply pug it in USB and it just works.


I did 'fdisk /dev/sdb' and I think I know what I did wrong, something someone else pointed out earlier, I didn't partition the new drive........  I would say that's a pretty good reason I can't write to it........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> At the end of the day, it is odd yuo are having this problem.
> I would say for the past 10 years at least, all I had to do was power off, power back on and it would see the drive and move on. I have external drives for instance that I move files for archiving etc. I just simply pug it in USB and it just works.


Partitioned and formatted, now here's where I go wrong:
"Our accessible new hard disk is at /dev/sdb5. To use it we need to mount it. Make sure that there exists a folder with ‘temp’ name (or whatever is you preferred) before you execute this command. Let’s mount and use it."
It's not working for me so obviously I don't know how to do this properly, don't know how to create a file specifically for this in terminal. 
I'm reading through the online instructions for creating a new file and I'm more confused than I was before...........  I need specifics, do this, do this, do this not "here are three different ways, if you want then do this".........


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 15, 2019)

That's the problem with a lot of Linux snobs... "if you can't use a command line then you are stupid hahaha " - kind of attitude. Which is not helpful _because_ it is command line. And using command line - every single thing you do must be perfect.
  Which is why I have used Gparted or other gui disk utility tools.  ->


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> That's the problem with a lot of Linux snobs... "if you can't use a command line then you are stupid hahaha " - kind of attitude. Which is not helpful _because_ it is command line. And using command line - every single thing you do must be perfect.
> Which is why I have used Gparted or other gui disk utility tools.  ->


It's partitioned and formatted, shows up in Gparted but says "unmounted".  Now I need to know how to mount it but nothing I've tried works.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


it would take me a while to ask those questions because i haven't been working on hardware, lately.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 15, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > At the end of the day, it is odd yuo are having this problem.
> ...


did you name the drive or know its location or does it show up in the command line but not in the gui?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 15, 2019)

Help... ?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2019)

I said fuck it, reinstalling the OS from scratch, hopefully it will set up the second drive automatically.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 15, 2019)

That is what I would do also.
Just thinking something got fucky in your fstab file and no matter what you did it wasn't ever going to work.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 15, 2019)

i can't remember having any problems installing drives on Ubuntu.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> That is what I would do also.
> Just thinking something got fucky in your fstab file and no matter what you did it wasn't ever going to work.


Yeah, I got something funky in fstab........ 

Ubuntu has installed and I'm working on my personal configuration, of course being tired and frustrated I did the fresh install without backing up the 12 videos I already converted........  Luckily it was only twelve....... Still, grrrrrrrr................


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2019)

Don't know if any of you feel this way but I hate the Ubuntu Software Center.  One of the first few things I do is install AppGrid.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 15, 2019)

just installed it.  pretty useful.  i need to upgrade my router.

thanks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> just installed it.  pretty useful.  i need to upgrade my router.
> 
> thanks.


I search in Ubuntu Software Center for say 'Apport', it doesn't show up, do it with AppGrid and wa-la there it is.  Searched for Chromium in USC and it was buried in a multitude of other apps, AppGrid, it's just there.  
BTW I mentioned Apport because I needed to uninstall it, constant false crash reports after installation.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 15, 2019)

It's working!!!!  Finally!!!  I did have to enter Nautilus as a SU and change the permissions, once that was done I was able to write to the Storage HD.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2019)

Damn!  I have a lot more DVDs than I thought........  The small box is almost done and it's around 40 DVDs worth........  I have a box that's more than twice it's size waiting to be done.  Good thing I picked up a 1 TB drive.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2019)

Don´t you convert them? HEVC or something?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Don´t you convert them? HEVC or something?


M4v


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 22, 2019)

One thing I noted right off the bat was the drive wasn't auto-mounting, watched a quick video, auto-mounted the drive in Disks, super easy.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Don´t you convert them? HEVC or something?
> ...


With DRM? Scary? I am working on converting my movies to HEVC (x265). It reduces the size at least in half without losses.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I'm just learning all of this so I just used the default in HandBreak, don't know any different.  It's working, that's all I care about.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I tried it with Handbrake but they forced me to make mkv files. So I found Internet Friendly Media Coder (free), where you can choose mp4.
HEVC is for example the new standard on iPhones or terrestrial TV. What you record with an iPhone should be HEVC.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Okay........  I don't record with an iPhone let alone any other phone.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 23, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> One thing I noted right off the bat was the drive wasn't auto-mounting, watched a quick video, auto-mounted the drive in Disks, super easy.


Bad mistake, seems the video neglected at least one major element, not sure what it was specifically but it screwed up the Grub bootloader, really screwed it up.  So now I have the storage drive disconnected while I reinstall my OS.  If it's too easy........


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2019)

Finally try a decent OS...


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 23, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Finally try a decent OS...


Yeah, Kubuntu.........

Besides, it might not have been the auto-mount that did it.  Installed Ubuntu but on reboot it wouldn't boot up, tried Kubuntu and had the same problem.....  Looks like the old hard drive in this machine might have decided it was time to join many old hard drives in hard drive heaven.......  We'll see, trying it one more time, if it messes up again I'll know it's the drive and not the OS.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 23, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Added an extra HDD on my Ubuntu machine, formatted (ext4), made new directory but even reading through the documentation numerous times still cannot figure out how to mount the new HDD.  I edited in fstab but not sure I did it correctly, had to look up how to exit fstab so pretty sure my edit wasn't saved.



Use GParted. Sorry I didn't answer in time.



Ringel05 said:


> Damn!  I have a lot more DVDs than I thought........  The small box is almost done and it's around 40 DVDs worth........  I have a box that's more than twice it's size waiting to be done.  Good thing I picked up a 1 TB drive.



You should compress them all with Handbrake 1st.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Finally try a decent OS...
> ...


Since you have a new one, you can test that out.
I also recommend this distro to check and manage your drives while no OS is installed. Here is the latest free version:
Download Parted Magic  - MajorGeeks


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 23, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I use MacPup


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Interesting. Does it focus on hard drives, as well?


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 23, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


It's an OS that runs on RAM, give me multiple options.  I use it as a rescue disk primarily to try and pull all my files off of bad disks.  I also have a built in BIOs hardware tester that tells me what the problem is, most mobo manufacturers have it on their setup disks.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Back then I used ErdCommander for such stuff. It even allows to reset the User passwords on XP-7.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 23, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Added an extra HDD on my Ubuntu machine, formatted (ext4), made new directory but even reading through the documentation numerous times still cannot figure out how to mount the new HDD.  I edited in fstab but not sure I did it correctly, had to look up how to exit fstab so pretty sure my edit wasn't saved.
> ...


Handbrake automatically compresses to h.265.  No it's not the latest and greatest but this machine doesn't have the computing power to do hevc so it's better than none.


----------

